# Flirting or friends?



## Mrconfused69 (Oct 24, 2012)

Now i posted here many months ago, about a woman that i thought was flirting with me at work. but it's still going on, which leads me to believe it's just her way of being friendly. Now it's not flirting in the normal sense, more making fun of each other, laughing together, and even physical contact, in a non sexual way, although she has made a grab for my ****, on occassions. Now we are both married, and enjoy what we do as it helps breaks up a other wise boring day. Now she isn't as friendly with others, she jokes etc, and there is sexual inuendo, but never the physical touching as there is with me. Now i know you'll say i should concentrate on my marriage, but it's difficult when this is happening, as it's on my mind alot.


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Mrconfused69 said:


> Now i posted here many months ago, about a woman that i thought was flirting with me at work. but it's still going on, which leads me to believe it's just her way of being friendly. Now it's not flirting in the normal sense, more making fun of each other, laughing together, and even physical contact, in a non sexual way, although she has made a grab for my ****, on occassions. Now we are both married, and enjoy what we do as it helps breaks up a other wise boring day. Now she isn't as friendly with others, she jokes etc, and there is sexual inuendo, but never the physical touching as there is with me. Now i know you'll say i should concentrate on my marriage, but it's difficult when this is happening, as it's on my mind alot.


Tell your wife about it and see how much it's on your mind after that. Part of the thinking about it is the secrecy of the exchange. It feels good to get away with something naughty and a little inappropriate. Shed a light on it and guess what? It's not fun anymore and it loses it's sparkle.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Flirting

Be very careful here. You're on a very slippery slope


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Mrconfused69 said:


> Now it's not flirting in the normal sense, more making fun of each other, laughing together, and even physical contact, in a non sxual way, although she has made a grab for my ****, on occassions.


You're trying to make this sound innocent, but then add that she made a grab for your junk, more than once? 

Wrong answer. Would you be good with a male coworker making an innocent grab for your wife's VJ, over and over? Cut this BS out now.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Toffer said:


> Flirting
> 
> Be very careful here. You're on a very slippery slope


:iagree:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Mrconfused69 said:


> Now it's not flirting in the normal sense, more making fun of each other, laughing together, and even physical contact, in a non sexual way, although she has made a grab for my ****, on occassions. .


Oh yeah, grabbing a man's wang is real non sexual. why don't you return the favor and put your hand up her skirt?


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

Mrconfused69 said:


> Now i posted here many months ago, about a woman that i thought was flirting with me at work. but it's still going on, which leads me to believe it's just her way of being friendly. Now it's not flirting in the normal sense, more making fun of each other, laughing together, and even physical contact, in a non sexual way, although she has made a grab for my ****, on occassions. Now we are both married, and enjoy what we do as it helps breaks up a other wise boring day. Now she isn't as friendly with others, she jokes etc, and there is sexual inuendo, but never the physical touching as there is with me. Now i know you'll say i should concentrate on my marriage, but it's difficult when this is happening, as it's on my mind alot.


Is this the same guy who in another thread was talking about running into an old high-school pretty chik in a supermarket and wanting to know whether or not you should talk to her???


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Mrconfused69 said:


> Now i posted here many months ago, about a woman that i thought was flirting with me at work. but it's still going on, which leads me to believe it's just her way of being friendly. Now it's not flirting in the normal sense, more making fun of each other, laughing together, and even physical contact, in a non sexual way, although she has made a grab for my ****, on occassions. Now we are both married, and enjoy what we do as it helps breaks up a other wise boring day. Now she isn't as friendly with others, she jokes etc, and there is sexual inuendo, but never the physical touching as there is with me. Now i know you'll say i should concentrate on my marriage, but it's difficult when this is happening, as it's on my mind alot.


You are liking the ego boost but you know this has to stop :slap:


----------



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

Would you let this woman grab you with your wife right beside you? Would your wife appreciate how much you make fun of, laugh with, and have that "non-sexual" physical contact with this woman? How would you feel if your wife was doing the same thing and let some man make a grab for her privates sometimes all in fun of course and to break up a boring day at work? And that this man wasn't as friendly to others at work as he was to your wife?

Accepting that it is just her way of being friendly probably is NOT the best thing for your marriage. Wow; boundaries much?

I believe you know that this is wrong to be thinking about a lot otherwise why are you asking about it?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have male colleagues. We are nice and joke around.

I don't try to grab their junk. :nono:


----------



## underwater2010 (Jun 27, 2012)

She is not being friendly, you both are being inappropriate. Would you want a male coworker playing grab ass with your wife? I bet not. Tell the woman to stop or you will report her to HR. Or keep it up and when you guys end up screwing, be prepared to lose you life as you know it.

I know it seems exciting and the flattery makes you feel good, but it will end up with devistation. Mark my words.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

underwater2010 said:


> Would you want a male coworker playing grab ass with your wife?


:iagree: :iagree:

What's YOUR answer, OP?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

southern wife said:


> :iagree: :iagree:
> 
> What's YOUR answer, OP?


<<said with accompanying arms akimbo and rotating neck>>


----------



## Airbus (Feb 8, 2012)

This is hilarious...I'm imagining being at my husband's office, and some woman coming along and grabbing his c0ck RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME. That's never going to happen, is it? Well then it shouldn't be happening behind your wife's back either, OP. And if the woman is that brazen about her 'flirting', it makes me wonder what's been done to encourage it?


----------



## DayDream (May 25, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I have male colleagues. We are nice and joke around.
> 
> I don't try to grab their junk. :nono:


:rofl:

I can't even imagine if I did that...ROFL


----------



## abandonmentissues (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations, this is one of the stupidest posts I have ever read.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

drive by troll?

obviously clear that it is flirting (if not, then would you behave the same way with a fellow male coworker? ie physical contact)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Sometimes there really are no words for some of these threads.

This is one of them.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hahaha.. Your wife married you because she absolutely adores you. She adoresss you. She loves the hell out of you. And you wanna mess it up for some skank at work? Can you picture yourself with this skank who flirts with everybody? She grabs your **** because you give off the vibe that its okay to grab your ****. Honestly, you should be ashamed of yourself!


----------

